# portsnap corrupted



## riddickoficial (Oct 18, 2019)

portsnap fetch Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 6 mirros found. Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-sa-east-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done. Fetching snapshot metadata... done. Fetching sanpshot generate at Thu Oct 17 21:14:13 -03 2019: fetch: http://ec2-sa-east-1.portsnap.freebsd.org/s/s65908c1d6287bddbfa812c18cf0865908c1d62870bddbfa812 65908c1d62870bddbfa812c18cf082dc05da2f4d79600a 2641 kB 29 MBps 00s Extracting snapshot... snap/53c69541d0364c0dd3b58355fe531e886307f4aa1cdf1f89a54af.gz: truncanted gzip input tar: Error exit delayed from previous erros. 

I have an issue when I do this command: 
	
	



```
#portsnap fetch Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 6 mirros found. Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-sa-east-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done. Fetching snapshot metadata... done. Fetching sanpshot generate at Thu Oct 17 21:14:13 -03 2019: fetch: http://ec2-sa-east-1.portsnap.freebsd.org/s/s65908c1d6287bddbfa812c18cf0865908c1d62870bddbfa812 65908c1d62870bddbfa812c18cf082dc05da2f4d79600a 2641 kB 29 MBps 00s Extracting snapshot... snap/53c69541d0364c0dd3b58355fe531e886307f4aa1cdf1f89a54af.gz: truncanted gzip input tar: Error exit delayed from previous erros.
```
 Thank for your help.


----------

